# The Oden watch is on



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Greg Oden played in his first game today for Ohio State. He had a pretty good game considering it ws his first game. I think he had 14 points 10 rebounds and 5 blocks.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought he wasn't due back until early 2007.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the cast is off 

not too big of stats minus the 5 blocks but how many TO asts and steals did he have 

14 and 10 isnt that good for a center of his size on a team like that.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

They were good numbers for his first game especially since he has had a cast on now for a while. Those 5 blocks were very impressive even though they were playing Valparaiso. Defensivley, Oden can easily help any team, thats a given.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> the cast is off
> 
> not too big of stats minus the 5 blocks but how many TO asts and steals did he have
> 
> 14 and 10 isnt that good for a center of his size on a team like that.


What in the heck are you talking about?

First off, top college stats usually aren't as high as top pro stats because of the time factor... this was his first game back from injury... and he only played like what? 23 minutes?

14 points, 10 rebounds and 5 blocks is phenomenal.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> the cast is off
> 
> not too big of stats minus the 5 blocks but how many TO asts and steals did he have
> 
> 14 and 10 isnt that good for a center of his size on a team like that.


Way to not pay attention. In 24 minutes, it's damn good. Particularly considering it's his first NCAA game and he's out of shape.

Check in when you start thinking dude.


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> the cast is off
> 
> not too big of stats minus the 5 blocks but how many TO asts and steals did he have
> 
> 14 and 10 isnt that good for a center of his size on a team like that.



whoa


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

not for the "next great thing since the a-bomb" oden 14 and 10 is pretty average for a center his SIZE and i would expect more since he is playing on a loaded team. the 5 blocks are special but 14 isnt nor is 10 rebound for a guy that has everyone DROOL like he is the next "wiltrussjordlamshaqalton" plus he did it agianst a WEAK midmajor school not a big time team. Valopasos is not UNC!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> not for the "next great thing since the a-bomb" oden 14 and 10 is pretty average for a center his SIZE and i would expect more since he is playing on a loaded team. the 5 blocks are special but 14 isnt nor is 10 rebound for a guy that has everyone DROOL like he is the next "wiltrussjordlamshaqalton" plus he did it agianst a WEAK midmajor school not a big time team. Valopasos is not UNC!


First game of his collegiate career after coming back from an injury. Quit buggin.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> What in the heck are you talking about?
> 
> First off, top college stats usually aren't as high as top pro stats because of the time factor... this was his first game back from injury... and he only played like what? 23 minutes?
> 
> 14 points, 10 rebounds and 5 blocks is phenomenal.


I agree. My eyes actually kind of bugged when I saw those stats. Just imagine once he gets the hang of things, if he hasn't already.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He also is not using his strong hand because he's still favoring it.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> not for the "next great thing since the a-bomb" oden 14 and 10 is pretty average for a center his SIZE and i would expect more since he is playing on a loaded team. the 5 blocks are special but 14 isnt nor is 10 rebound for a guy that has everyone DROOL like he is the next "wiltrussjordlamshaqalton" plus he did it agianst a WEAK midmajor school not a big time team. Valopasos is not UNC!


He has not played in 6 months [/thread]


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

He's still coming back from a wrist injury on his shooting hand. In tonights game he shot free throws with his left (non-shooting) hand.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

What did other "next big thing" type of players get in their first game, Shaq? Duncan? 

I have no idea, but in 23 min 14/10 and 5 blocks seems pretty darn good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Duncan had 0 point and 7 rebounds against Alaska-Anchorage in his first ever game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Duncan had 0 point and 7 rebounds against Alaska-Anchorage in his first ever game.


They were going over some of these stats today on ESPN and you're right on Duncan.

I believe Shaq had something like 10 and 8 and Okafor had something around 12 and 10.

Not a bad start for Oden... God, I hope we get the number 1 this year.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

In fact, if the worst team were somehow guarateed the #1 in this coming draft, I'd tank the whole season and go 6-76 to get him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well Uther you're my boy and all...but you are nuts on this one. 14,10 and 5 in 23 minutes is pretty impressive. Given Durant kinda PT. That be more like 25pts and 19boards...7blocks. Pointing out that he's on a loaded team only adds to the impressiveness. 14,10 and 5 is better than Noah for the year.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep those are similar numbers to what Olajuwan and Ewing put up for their whole 4 year careers, and it was only his first game.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

If only our "great" centers were able to put up those numbers in 40 minutes on a crap team


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah lets see what he does agianst a real team not a powder puff then i will get excited i am sure the Valpo center was like 6'9 and 210, you are drooling to much. How many steals or asts did he have? I am more impressed with the number of blocks the barely a double double agianst a creampuff center. As for the hype oden vs ducan first game ODEN's hype is the empire state building vs the pge park for ducan's first game. 

Agianst a weak team like Valpo i would think he would have scored more and pulled down more rebounds, I being more reserved and not going with the hype holding back till he plays real teams. 

Oden looks like he has been doing RoIDS for years, looks like he is in his mid-20s rather than what 18/19 thats what riods will do, bet he goes bald early.

you guys are acting like he broke records or walks on water its just 14 and 10 for a dude that has been hailed as the next " wilt, russell, macadoo, robinson,ducan, Hawkeem, kareem" all rolled into one man-child actually he should have got more points imo and defintally more rebounds.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> the cast is off
> 
> not too big of stats minus the 5 blocks but how many TO asts and steals did he have
> 
> 14 and 10 isnt that good for a center of his size on a team like that.


Not bad for a first game and only playing 23 minutes? I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the kid is going to be pretty good.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> As for the hype oden vs ducan first game ODEN's hype is the empire state building vs the pge park for ducan's first game.


Thats a wierd comparison of buildings, but if what you were tring to say is that Oden is a lot more hyped then Duncan was you're right. As a Wake fan I recall the pre-season magazines talking up the potential of the other Deacon recruits and Tim merely having his name listed. But of course TD came out of the obscurity that is the Virgin Islands while Oden is coming out of basketball crazy/media accessible Indiana. 

Regardless of hype, I found GO to be an undenyably talented player the only time I saw him. Big men just don't move like he can. As hoops fan I'm looking forward to seeing a lot more.

STOMP


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

There's video highlights of his 1st game here:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=263360194

Anyone that thinks he's average, needs to remember he's coming off a busted wrist. I'd tank the season to get him too, but sadly it doesn't work that way.

I can see him easily being better than Dwight Howard right off the bat in his 1st NBA season.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

craigehlo said:


> There's video highlights of his 1st game here:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=263360194
> 
> ...


I think that the only one who thinks his game was average was utherimo. I think he'll come around.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i mean equal to the HYPE! 

STOMP that is what i mean the empire state buildins it about 50 times tall and about the same size around.

its the hype i am talking about for his ESB hype 14 and 10 is underwelming but the 5 blocks is impressive, he should have got more points and rebound on a powder puff Valpos team.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> i mean equal to the HYPE!
> 
> STOMP that is what i mean the empire state buildins it about 50 times tall and about the same size around.
> 
> its the hype i am talking about for his ESB hype 14 and 10 is underwelming but the 5 blocks is impressive, he should have got more points and rebound on a powder puff Valpos team.


in 24 minutes...extrapolate it to 35 minutes and he'll have the type of #'s you are looking for. 

20+pts...14+rbds


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I have not been one to typically buy into the hype because it is usually inflated, however Oden is the real deal IMO. Over the last 3 years I have seen him in enough games to extrapolate that his game is substantial and dominant. 

Utherimo, the hype is not based on this game, but on a history of extreme athleticism mixed with an extremely high basketball IQ (and a high non-bball IQ). As to the question of this game equaling the hype, was it supposed to? this was his first game back after injury for six months. The fact that his numbers were as good in his first collegiate game as they are, coupled with a win, demonstrates that he is very good. 

But if you are looking for evidence of the hype being deserved, that can only be done over time. Even if he had scored 25pts and had 20rebs, that would only be one game. Proving greatness/hype happens over time.

I started a thread around two years ago questioning Oden's abilities, but after that I began watching video, reading analysis and paying attention to his games over time. And I came away completely buying into the hype. I would wager that by Oden's fourth year in the NBA, he would be the most dominant big man in the NBA. Two names will encapsulate NBA greatness in the next decade, Lebron and Oden.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i will wait till he takes on a good team sorry but if you were are the 1st pick for the past 3 years its hype till he proves he can do it agianst good teams this isnt high school.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> i will wait till he takes on a good team sorry but if you were are the 1st pick for the past 3 years its hype till he proves he can do it agianst good teams this isnt high school.


Yep, just like Lebron was all hype since he only dominated high school


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> i will wait till he takes on a good team sorry but if you were are the 1st pick for the past 3 years its hype till he proves he can do it agianst good teams this isnt high school.


Not sure if you watched the ESPN highlights, but Oden is right handed and he was shooting his FT's LEFT handed and went 8-15. The guy is going to be a beast.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I am confused! So one person on this whole board doesn't see the obvious. Man are you arguing just to argue. The kid is going to be special, deal with it. Are you playing some kind of game? Is it backwards day? I wish any of our centers on the Blazers averaged those kinda #'s.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah they said that of kandiman too  

and lebron hasnt really been lucky. wade done more he wasnt hyped.

I am talking about his hype as much hyped as he is he should be scoring 35 and 25 with 15 steals 12 asts and 18 blocks agianst a team like Valpso..... if he doesn 14 and 10 vs unc or some top team then the hype will be worth only half an empire state building. 

14 and 10 on a weak team doesnt impress me for a "top" center 5 blocks does

he is the most hyped player ive seen since shaq and even more hyped than shaq! notice i didnt say over-hyped just hyped.

as for the left handed ft what else is he going to do when his right hand is in a cast? shoot with his left duh!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah they said that of kandiman too
> 
> and lebron hasnt really been lucky. wade done more he wasnt hyped.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see you tear a ligament in your right wrist, become almost as good with your left hand as your right and then try and hit even 8 out of 100 free throws left handed. The kid is special, and you're looking like someone who is either arguing just to arguing or just plain ignorant.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> the cast is off
> 
> not too big of stats minus the 5 blocks but how many TO asts and steals did he have
> 
> 14 and 10 isnt that good for a center of his size on a team like that.


:lol:

Writing the guy off because he put up a double-double in 23 minutes in his first-ever collegiate game back while still not healthy. In the college game, no less, where centers aren't utilized or featured nearly as much as they are in other leagues.

Hilarious. I guess he needed 30/15 with 10 blocks for Mr. Toughsell to buy the hype?

:chill:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah they said that of kandiman too
> 
> and lebron hasnt really been lucky. wade done more he wasnt hyped.
> 
> ...


You'd better mean center, or I will have to buy a plane ticket, go to your house and slap you upside the head.

We're all sorry that Oden didn't have 30/20 in his first game. I'm sure that Wilt/Russell/etc. put up 20 and 20 night in and night out, with a broken wrist, only 23 minutes of playing time, first time playing at a new level....


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Uthermo, admit it. You are now defending yourself only to save face, because the hole you have dug is far too deep to climb back out of. God forbid you have to admit to making an ignorant comment, not to mention being absolutely wrong.:biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nope sorry look at the team he did it agianst....oh yeah thats a big time team I am sure any hyped up center as high as Oden could drop that on Val 14 and 10 lol thats nothing agianst a team with no center! If he did that against Georgetown, Arizona, UNC....then you have all the right to go oohhhh uuuhhhh drool drool but after one game agianst a weak team with no center while the effect and the story is great, impressive vs the hype it is not! 

can you even name the centers he went agianst without looking it up? where are their draft projections are? we are talking about the NUMBER1 college player in the nation vs scrubs and only gets 14 and 10 what this tells me he is more of a russell than a wilt! 

you guys can whine and female dog about me not buying the hype all you want but till he does this agianst a good team with a half ok center its just hype....we will see what he can do agianst real compatition, OSU won by 20 points...please.

what did durant do in his first game? can anyone ansewer that?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> nope sorry look at the team he did it agianst....oh yeah thats a big time team I am sure any hyped up center as high as Oden could drop that on Val 14 and 10 lol thats nothing agianst a team with no center! If he did that against Georgetown, Arizona, UNC....then you have all the right to go oohhhh uuuhhhh drool drool but after one game agianst a weak team with no center while the effect and the story is great, impressive vs the hype it is not!
> 
> can you even name the centers he went agianst without looking it up? where are their draft projections are? we are talking about the NUMBER1 college player in the nation vs scrubs and only gets 14 and 10 what this tells me he is more of a *russell than a wilt! *


Which one won all the titles? If he was only playing in the flow of the game that is even better.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hope that uther guy is the GM with the #1 pick so the Suns can trade up for it.

Nevermind that Oden would have likely gotten 20+ pts if he wasn't shooting freethrows with his left hand.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Plus-- I keep hearing Uther say "a team like Valpo" but really, that's traditionally a powerful mid-level team-- a perennial tourney visitor and a team that almost beat #9 Marquette already this year. 

They run a guard-oriented offense, so maybe the line "a team like Valpo" means a team that starts three or four guards and a postman?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Amareca said:


> ...Oden would have likely gotten 20+ pts if he wasn't shooting freethrows with his left hand.


He did shoot 80% from the line his Sr. year in HS. I'd guess Utherhimo will want to take a wait and see approach to see if this translates to the next level as these are college FTs not HS FTs... :wink:

STOMP


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> not for the "next great thing since the a-bomb" oden 14 and 10 is pretty average for a center his SIZE


The reason scouts are calling this kid the best big man since Duncan is that he's got size AND amazing coordination. Size without coordination gives you a center like Ha or Priest Lauderdale. 

It's not so much the stats, which are still impressive, it's arsenal of moves he used to score. He's got a nice post up glass shot, solid mid-range jumper and wicked dunks. 5 blocks in 23 minutes is crazy good too.

Anyone not acknowledging Oden isn't the best draft prospect since LeBron simply doesn't know basketball.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Oden was shooting primarily with his left hand. He was originally scheduled to come back in January and I thought he looked tremendous. He looks like a man amongst boys.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

The fact that he came back before he was comfortable shooting with his primary hand tells me that he is a hell of a competitor.

The fact that he produced at this level despite that tells me that he is going to absolutely dominate the college game this year like nobody I have ever seen.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

His injury might be one of the best things to happen to him, it allowed him to really develop his left hand game.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets not forget that he also grabbed 10 rebounds basically one handed. in 23 minutes. wow.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but is getting 10 rebounds hard agianst a guard oriented team? not for someone his size, yes i will take a wait and see since Durant is ripping it up too. 

when are durant and oden's next games?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm gonna reserve judgment on Oden because he's played a grand total of one collegiate game (although the numbers look good), but all I gotta say is check his birth certificate. That guy does NOT look like a college freshman. He looks to be about 35!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> but is getting 10 rebounds hard agianst a guard oriented team? not for someone his size, yes i will take a wait and see since Durant is ripping it up too.
> 
> when are durant and oden's next games?


Getting 10 rebounds in college iis hard to do. Doing it in 23 minutes is even harder. Only the top 17 rebounders in the country are averaging 10 or more. Only the top 5 are averaging 11 or more.

The top rebounder Fazekas is averaging 13.7rpg in 30 mpg against teams like Alaska-Anchorage, Arkansas Pine-bluff, California Irvine, Santa Clara, Louisiana...but one of his better rebounding games was 16 rebounds in 34 minutes against Cal.

Rebounding isn't a matter of simply being there.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i agreed soonerterp i heard thats what riods does to you when you take them when your young ~ lebron looked the same....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Next game for Oden, Saturday 5pm PST, no ESPN.

Durant Sunday 5pm PST ESPN


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ohio State Schedule
Texas Schedule


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks schilly wow so long till the games boo, and no espn for oden boo!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Circle your calendars now for 12/23 when Ohio St. plays Florida. You'll get a chance to see how vastly overrated Noah is.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> I'm gonna reserve judgment on Oden because he's played a grand total of one collegiate game (although the numbers look good), but all I gotta say is check his birth certificate. That guy does NOT look like a college freshman. He looks to be about 35!


Doesn't he look sort of like Lebron's dad?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Circle your calendars now for 12/23 when Ohio St. plays Florida. You'll get a chance to see how vastly overrated Noah is.


My thoughts exactly. Oden's going to eat him for lunch.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Circle your calendars now for 12/23 when Ohio St. plays Florida. You'll get a chance to see how vastly overrated Noah is.


I think he'll probably play well as he's a good player. Athletic bigs have opportunities in most every game regardless of who they are up against. I think Oden is better, but Noah is a talent in his own right... I'd bet he'll go on to sign a few nice contracts in the NBA. 

Regardless... consider that date circled.

STOMP


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Circle your calendars now for 12/23 when Ohio St. plays Florida. *You'll get a chance to see how vastly overrated Noah is*.


 Zags, how did you get so wise in judging NBA talent? You're only 20 yrs old and yet you know more than real NBA scouts. I'm guessing some of those scouts have got stains in their shorts that are older and wiser than you are.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Zags, how did you get so wise in judging NBA talent? You're only 20 yrs old and yet you know more than real NBA scouts. I'm guessing some of those scouts have got stains in their shorts that are older and wiser than you are.


Are you trying to say that you think Noah will be better than Oden?

I watch college basketball almost religiously, I have seen Noah enough times to realize how good he is. He is good, but he is very overrated, he is a great energy player who can give a team a good spark and block a couple shots. But he is very limited when it comes to offensive abilities. He took a lot of credit for Florida's performance last year even though he only averaged like 15 and 8, it was because he was load and boisterous and the media gravitated towards him.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oden and Ohio State defeated the mighty Cleveland State Vikings yesterday, 78-57. Here are Oden's stats from the game.


```
MIN 	FG 	FGA 	FTM 	FTA 	3PM 	3PA 	PTS 	OFF	DEF	TOT	AST 	TO 	STL 	BLK 	PF

22 	8 	8 	0 	3 	0 	0 	16 	2 	2 	4 	2 	0 	1 	3 	2
```
16 points on 8-8 shooting? Nice! Four rebounds in 22 minutes? Not so much.

Still ... solid game that filled up the stat sheet.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah but thats hardly number #1 draft pick numbers against who? cleveland state?

thats weak rebounding!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah but thats hardly number #1 draft pick numbers against who? cleveland state?
> 
> thats weak rebounding!


For your sake, I hope you're joking around. If not, how many times do people need to repeat the same basic logic before it registers? He's playing with his dominant hand severely limited by a large brace, yet in his first games since making the jump to college he's still producing. 16 pts in 22 minutes on 8-8 shooting, with 3 blks *in a blowout win* are hardly numbers he needs to apologize for regardless of the competition. His Rebound #'s weren't what a #1 guy gets??? Well in this game his team won the RB war 45-21.

Have you seen him play yet? I think his physical talent is pretty undeniable.

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah but thats hardly number #1 draft pick numbers against who? cleveland state?
> 
> thats weak rebounding!


If we get the #2 pick, I hope the GM of the team that gets the #1 thinks like you.

But they won't.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Forget Oden*

*After 22 games, teams who eventually went on to get the #1 pick in the draft vs. the 2007 Blazers.*

*2007 Blazers: 8-14*
2006 Raptors: 4-18
2005 Bucks: 6-16
2004 Magic: 3-19
2003 Cavs: 3-19
2002 Rockets: 7-15
2001 Wizards: 4-18
2000 Nets: 6-16
1999 Bulls: 6-16
1998 Clippers: 4-18
1997 Spurs: 5-17
1996 Sixers: 5-17
_1995 Warriors: 8-14_
1994 Bucks: 5-17
_1993 Magic: 12-10_

So, no team has been as good as Portland after 22 games and still gone on to get the #1 pick in about 12 years. 

Add in the fact that we're getting Brandon Roy back in a couple games... it looks like we'll be picking out of Durant/Oden range.

Fortunately, this draft is stocked up until 7-8, so Portland will get a good player regardless.

Just thought I'd share this slightly interesting information.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Plus, last year's whirlwind of draft day activities indicates that Portland is willing to do whatever it takes to go after Their Guy.

I'm not saying Portland will be able to get Durant or Oden. But if they want to move up to get Julian Wright, a package of their pick and Zach would be enticing (they'd have to take on contracts in return, but they did that last year, too).

Maybe this is just rosterbation, but it's fun to think about.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Chase Budinger it is then.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> He's playing with his dominant hand severely limited by a large brace, yet in his first games since making the jump to college he's still producing. 16 pts in 22 minutes on 8-8 shooting, with 3 blks *in a blowout win* are hardly numbers he needs to apologize for regardless of the competition.












Inigo Montoya: You are wonderful.
Man in Black: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.
Inigo Montoya: I admit it, you are better than I am.
Man in Black: Then why are you smiling?
Inigo Montoya: Because I know something you don't know.
Man in Black: And what is that?
Inigo Montoya: I... am not left-handed.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

neither am i!

but if the team won the rebounding battle 45 to 21 but he only pulled down 4 rebound that leaves 41 other rebounds....like i said thats weak! scoring is great but you would think he would get more rebounds wonder how he will do agianst another good center? 

Durant:
43	5-15	0-0	3	11	1	2	10

not that impressive either but it was agianst a real team LSU durant had 3 offensive rebounds and 11 total rebounds but only 10 points on 5-15 so its a wash!

Hasheem Thabeet 7-3265 lbs Center
PPG 6.5 | APG .5 | RPG 7.0

Julian Wright | F PPG 11.6 | APG 2.2 | RPG 7.9

Brandan Wright | F PPG 15.1 | APG 1.5 | RPG 6.4

Joakim Noah | F-C PPG 12.7 | APG 2.9 | RPG 6.7

Al Thornton | F PPG 16.4 | APG .6 | RPG 6.1

Al Horford | F-C PPG 13.2 | APG 1.9 | RPG 8.3

Aaron Gray | C PPG 16.8 | APG 1.5 | RPG 10.8 <---- averaging a double double 

Aaron Gray wouldnt be a bad pick if we got Durant then traded up to get gray!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Oden's rebounding numbers in high school were nothing special, either. Maybe he's just not a great rebounder. Doesn't mean he's not a stud or not worth the #1 pick, but it could be a weakness in his game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Utherimo will have to eat so much crow, you better delete your account already.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Inigo Montoya: You are wonderful.
> Man in Black: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.
> Inigo Montoya: I admit it, you are better than I am.
> Man in Black: Then why are you smiling?
> ...



But remember, the Man in Black is not left-handed either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy said he'd like to have Aaron Gray? Oh good lord.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

aaron gray as a lower 1st round if we go with a sf with our first pick


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> Inigo Montoya: You are wonderful.
> Man in Black: Thank you; I've worked hard to become so.
> Inigo Montoya: I admit it, you are better than I am.
> Man in Black: Then why are you smiling?
> ...


Anytime anyone references that scene from Princess Bride, I must commend them.

I commend you.:cheers:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Greg Oden's national debut today vs. Cincy: 3:30 CBS

come talk about it in the official game thread in the Big 10 forum!!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Greg Oden's national debut today vs. Cincy: 3:30 CBS
> 
> come talk about it in the official game thread in the Big 10 forum!!!


Post moves for a guy of his size at his age are unreal. That baseline dunk and the foul was pretty sweet.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

his rebounding is subpar for a center his size.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> his rebounding is subpar for a center his size.


Give it up! He had 8 rebounds in the first half and is on pace for a triple double.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

subpar rebounding? i don't know about that. probably so few rebounds because the other team's shots don't even make it to the rim - he hsa to have like 6 blocks.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

18/9 on 8-15 shooting in 35 minutes last night against Iowa State. Also chipped in a block and an assist.

Box score


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Give it up! He had 8 rebounds in the first half and is on pace for a triple double.


So how can the Blazers get him?!!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

wastro said:


> 18/9 on 8-15 shooting in 35 minutes last night against Iowa State. Also chipped in a block and an assist.
> 
> Box score


I'll add that he still is shooting his free throws with his left hand because his right wrist is still so banged up.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

aaron grey has moved up to the 8th spot which is surprising to me!

nice stat line I want to see what he can do against the better teams coming up! he is the #1 so I expect a lot of him.

when is his next game?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> aaron grey has moved up to the 8th spot which is surprising to me!
> 
> nice stat line I want to see what he can do against the better teams coming up! he is the #1 so I expect a lot of him.
> 
> when is his next game?


I am a little blind to Aaron Grey, I thought he was a stiff, but I have not paid attention to him. Why so hot on Grey?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Just a data point -

Shaq averaged 14pts 12 reb his freshman year...

By his junior year he was averaging 24pts 14 reb.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

[Strike]I nominate Utherhimo for "the George W. Bush award for excellency in not knowing when to admit one is wrong."

Good lord, man. This thread has turned from "Oden watch" into "watch Utherhimo make an *** of himself."

You're a pretty funny guy, Uther.[/Strike]

No personal attacks - gambitnut


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> [Strike]I nominate Utherhimo for "the George W. Bush award for excellency in not knowing when to admit one is wrong."
> 
> Good lord, man. This thread has turned from "Oden watch" into "watch Utherhimo make an *** of himself."
> 
> ...


Attack the stance, not the poster.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> Attack the stance, not the poster.


No, I believe what I am doing is not attacking, but spitting my opinion on [strike]a very clueless person[/strike]. Furthermore, I am sure Uther is a big boy and can fight his own battles. So, why not mind your own business, eh?

No personal attacks - gambitnut


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> No, I believe what I am doing is not attacking, but spitting my opinion on [strike]a very clueless person[/strike]. Furthermore, I am sure Uther is a big boy and can fight his own battles. So, why not mind your own business, eh?
> 
> No personal attacks - gambitnut


We have rules on this forum. One of the biggest is attack the post, not the poster. The rules are linked in one of the stickies in this forum. I suggest everybody read them.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> No, I believe what I am doing is not attacking, but spitting my opinion on [strike]a very clueless person[/strike]. Furthermore, I am sure Uther is a big boy and can fight his own battles. So, why not mind your own business, eh?
> 
> No personal attacks - gambitnut


The civility of a board I spend time daily enjoying is my business. Many have been attacking posters lately instead of the argument, and it is getting old (not to mention it is against the guidelines). I don't care about Uther's feelings; I care about the flow of discussion and the purpose of these boards. I don't post on certain other boards because discussions degrade into juvenile quibbling and personality clashes instead of debates of the topics.

You are on a public forum, and to say it is not my business is foolish. If it was only meant for Uther and you, without the input or speculation of the rest of the forum, then you should IM or email Uther.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well aaron gray ~ i was thinking if we drafted durant maybe we could trade up for a later teens/early twenties pick to get a center which at the that was aaron gray, which people called him a scrub...blah...blah but if you look he is like 8th in the mock draft.

If you are the NUMBER1 progected draft pick you better play above and beyond above everyone else, not just a little above but by a large margin. The is one thing and he has been doing ok but not number1 draft pick numbers and not shaq type numbers. Like I said I want to see how he does agianst good teams before drooling insues with me...I will hold my judgement till then.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> So how can the Blazers get him?!!


Have a bad end of the year with some injuries but finish with the sixth worst record while having a lot of development and potential out of Aldridge and Roy and then get lucky.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Have a bad end of the year with some injuries but finish with the sixth worst record while having a lot of development and potential out of Aldridge and Roy and then get lucky.


But that trick never works.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lmao, weird as hell to read that... then realize, oh ****, he is on our team...


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

sportsnut1975 said:


> Greg Oden played in his first game today for Ohio State. He had a pretty good game considering it ws his first game. I think he had 14 points 10 rebounds and 5 blocks.


His nickname by the all star break of next year will be "Big Game Greg":yay:


----------

